# Rope in Clear Creek



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Someone just emailed me and asked me to post an alert. A throw bag was lost in Hell's Corner on Clear Creek yesterday. He said they searched for it for some time, but was not able to find it, so it may still be in the water. This is all the info I have at this time.

Be careful out there,
Holley


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is Hell's Corner?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

The section just after Double Knife (behind Tunnel #6).


----------

